# Looking for a grain free and potato free kibble also no night shade veggies



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Found a few but would like opinion on them and to know if there are more anyone uses and recommends.
Night shade tomatoes,peppers,eggplant, or course potatoes (not sweet potatoes).
California Natural Grain free the salmon and Chicken
Precise Holistic
Horizon Legacy
Canine Caviar Grain free
EVO Herring and Salmon
Natures variety Instinct chicken and Salmon
In a ideal world I'd like lots of meat in the first row on ingredients.
And a small list of ingredients total.
Very arthritic corgi trying to do follow some recommendations on feeding. 
He doesn't seem to be allergic to any protein but have never given beef.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feed my westie mix Evo Herring and Salmon and she handles it fine. She has skin allergy problems, and this kibble has a very limited ingredient list and no alfalfa (she's also allergic to grass). If I fed it to my boxer, he'd get so sick, due to its ultra high protein content (42%, I think). Depends on the dog.

Have you tried giving a glucosamine/condroitin supplement? I give my poodle, Potsie, *Cosequin DS plus MSM*, and it really helps him (I get it at Vitamin Shoppe; on sale at my local one right now), but I've also seen it at pet stores. Potsie has grade 4 luxating patellas (the worst grade), and he should be needing surgery by now. My vet is amazed at his good health, and she asked me what I do for him. I told her I feed a premium grain free kibble (he rotates between several different ones (TOTW, Wellness Core, etc.), a fish oil capsule, and Cosequin DS plu MSM daily (the directions say every other day for maintenance, but since his knees are so severe, I give it daily). She said to keep doing what I'm doing, since it's clearly working. It's also very important to keep the dog slim to lessen stress on the joints. Potsie's allowed a 1 pound window that he's allowed to vary within (12.5-13.5 lb.).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My dog did pretty well on horizon legacy. Another option is Nutrisca.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Zero/g by darford. Its low glycemic and o fed it once to my raw fed boy at a show and he didn't even get an upset stomach.. I was impressed.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dog Food & Treats | Darford Pet Food


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you. 
He gets a lot of supplements and none seems to help. I am trying different ones and different combos.
He's only six. Both elbows have sever arthritis and he's been to 2 specialist and there's nothing surgically that could be done with any success.
He eats Nutrisca now but it doesn't seem to agree with him he is very gassy. I am thinking due to heavy pea content?I do feed him freeze dried wall mixed in with his kibble.
He has always used triple flex and had fish oil and vitamin e supplements. I have rotated a few brands. I am getting ready to start a product called Arthroplex with DLPA and just recently started him on Cetyl Myristoleate. I will look into Darford foods as well. Update: Darford foods have a tomato by-product. So I think it's a no go.
Like I said looking for no grains, no night shade veggies so no potatoes, sweet potatoes would be ok.
The shorter the list of indigence the better.

Thanks again,
sue


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why is tomato a no go?

WHy don't you try raw? It would be much easier to decide what goes into your dog.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Would like to do raw but can't really justify the cost I have 8 dogs total so am on a budget. I looked into pre made raw but not sure I can swing the cost of it, even just for him.
Night shade veggies can cause flare ups in arthritic dogs. Trying to follow some advice on food to see if he improves at all.
If it was just him I do raw no problem, well maybe a problem but easy to over come.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

suebisaga said:


> Found a few but would like opinion on them and to know if there are more anyone uses and recommends.
> Night shade tomatoes,peppers,eggplant, or course potatoes (not sweet potatoes).
> California Natural Grain free the salmon and Chicken
> Precise Holistic
> ...


Horizon Legacy.

You could also look into Back To Basics. All of their formulas meet your requirements. Alternatively Victor Grain Free Joint Health.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Look at back to basic. Didn't find a lot of good reviews. Have you used it? Do you like it?
I am in Michigan. Can't find any place that sells Victors or a place to oder it on line for a reasonable price.
Update: All Victors grain frees have tomato by product.
Just so everyone knows I have really been looking around, it's not as easy as it seems.
California Natural chicken or salmon seem like a idea or EVO herring and Salmon to try. 

Thanks everyone. I like to hear from anyone who uses any of these foods and likes or dislikes them.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

suebisaga said:


> Look at back to basic. Didn't find a lot of good reviews. Have you used it? Do you like it?
> I am in Michigan. Can't find any place that sells Victors or a place to oder it on line for a reasonable price.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I like to hear from anyone who uses any of these foods and likes or dislikes them.


What part of Michigan? We have plenty around me.


http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, but now I am back to the tomato thing with victor grain free all have tomato byproduct.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

My I ask why you are against tomato?


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

I already answered that. Nightshade veggies which include tomatoes and potatoes can cause inflammation in arthritic dogs.
I am trying to see if a food that has no none inflamminates (not sure this is a word) would be of any help to him.
It not all that hard to find a food without grains or potatoes but with out tomato by product it gets tricky.
And again I can not do all raw and am looking for a kibble that might work.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Fair enough - sorry I am at work and don't fully process thigns. What about a freeze dried option?


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Grandma Lucy's*::*Dog Menu*::*PUREFORMANCE Grain-Free Dog Food*::*PUREFORMANCE Dog Food (RABBIT) - 3lb

Don't be scared by the price, it makes 51lbs of food - so it is actually very affordable. I fed it to my allergy ridden female...she did very well on it. They have a chicken, rabbit and lamb I believe.

I but it from here http://www.wag.com/buy?s=pureformance&SubCatalog=dog and you get 15% off the first order. It actually has full chunks of chicken/rabbit/lamb


----------



## herl (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you considered Brothers Complete formulas? There is an allergy formula, white meat formula and fish formula. No grain, no potato, and I don't see tomato products. I have not used this food although there seem to be many happy customers. What I like about it: Accessibility of the company, the owner can be easily reached via email and will spend time with customers to answer questions. The white meat formula has a slightly lower fat content (14%) while still keeping protein. My concerns about the product: A little higher ash level than I'd like to see, the food contains peas, manufacturer is Pied Piper TX? 

I have used EVO Herring, had ok results, the kibbles are very small though and my dogs just basically inhale. The protein is higher on this food, around 42%. Also ash is 9.5% and the company is now owned by P&G if that is of any concern to you. Some say yes, some say no problem. I believe the concern centers around ingredients and if the quality & sourcing of those ingredients will be changed without consumer notice. That could certainly happen with any company though. 

So Brothers Complete was just a thought, good luck.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

mheath0429 said:


> Dog Food & Treats | Darford Pet Food


Darford went bust. Unless someone steps in to bail it out, you won't see the products much longer.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

suebisaga said:


> Look at back to basic. Didn't find a lot of good reviews. Have you used it? Do you like it?
> I am in Michigan. Can't find any place that sells Victors or a place to oder it on line for a reasonable price.
> Update: All Victors grain frees have tomato by product.
> Just so everyone knows I have really been looking around, it's not as easy as it seems.
> ...


How is the Corgi's weight? Evo is very high in fat and may not be a very good food for a dog that probably doesn't get much exercise and a breed known for getting pudgy. Wouldn't a simple chicken and rice food do the trick?

Did anyone recommend staying away from certain ingredients? I was under the impression nightshades aggrevated RA not OA. I am just curious because much of the nightshade fear dates back to ancient times and now the varieties of potatoes, for example, don't produce much more than trace amounts of solanine, unlike the wild varieties eaten hundreds of years ago in South America.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Darford went bust. Unless someone steps in to bail it out, you won't see the products much longer.


Really? Their treats are selling like hot cakes in my friends store LOL


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I feed Nature's Variety Instinct LID Nature's Variety Instinct: Limited Ingredient Diet: Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety to my heavy allergy kibble-fed dog.



> Lamb Meal, Tapioca, Peas, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Natural Flavor, Montmorillonite Clay, Coconut Oil, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dyhydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Green Tea Extract, Rosemary Extract


Doesn't have a whole lot of protein but it seems to also not have the other things you didn't want.



suebisaga said:


> Would like to do raw but can't really justify the cost I have 8 dogs total so am on a budget. I looked into pre made raw but not sure I can swing the cost of it, even just for him.
> If it was just him I do raw no problem, well maybe a problem but easy to over come.


I can understand not wanting to pay for raw for 8 dogs (although I pay a max of $50/month for my dog, usually less) but what about doing it for just your Corgi? You don't have to switch all the dogs if they're doing well on their respective foods. Just switch the dog that's having problems with finding foods that work. JMO


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

California Natural Grains frees might fit your bill. I fed it and I was super pleased with it for my yeasty bichon. Her skin cleared up and she didn't itch/scratch/chew. My only complaint is that the food made her have ROCK HARD poop. Seriously it would klank into the pooperscooper and she would either hold it because it hurt to poo, or poo and cry  I tried adding water, veggies, which didn't help and I switched to Fromm grain free and the poo issue stopped. It's a bummer tho, because her yeasties seem to come and go on Fromm. <shrugs> 

It's worth a try I'd say!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

FWIW< I live in Michigan - and my very good friend (also a breeder friend) feeds 14 siberians on raw for less than 150/ month.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

suebisaga said:


> I already answered that. Nightshade veggies which include tomatoes and potatoes can cause inflammation in arthritic dogs.
> I am trying to see if a food that has no none inflamminates (not sure this is a word) would be of any help to him.
> It not all that hard to find a food without grains or potatoes but with out tomato by product it gets tricky.
> And again I can not do all raw and am looking for a kibble that might work.


id like to add that only dogs that are sensitive to the alkaloids are going to have issues with the nightshades, and it is not very common that dogs have these sensitivities. plus, after the cooking process the alkaloids are cut down quite a bit. 

i might avoid a food if potato was in the top 3 ingredients, but for most this isnt the case.

since the advent of grainless kibbles ive always seen improvements in arthritic dogs getting them off the grains, yet never seen any improvements by eliminating potatoes via raw diets. so at least to this point none have been sensitive to the alkaloids.

my take is unless you are seeing some clear reactions, just avoid the grains and stick with a regimen of gluc/chon supplements.


----------

